# Can I Upgrade



## mrpickem (Oct 9, 2021)

I have an 8th gen Intel NUC8i5BEK i5-8259U with Intel Iris Plus 655 graphics onboard.
It has 16 GB(2x8) DD4 19200 Ram(Corsair CMSX 16GX-4M2A2400C16)
with 1TB NVME SSD - INTEL SSDPEKNW010T8
It displays to a Dell U3818DW monitor at 3840x1600
Its running Windows 11 Pro
Temps are great and have never been above 65c

I use if for general web browsing, research, office stuff(sometimes with 10-15GB excel files and media consumption.  It's no my main PC but it works great and for like 3+ years.  Recently moved to this 38" monitor from 32" before.  Now when I have lots of stuff open, like 30+ tabs in 3 or 4 browser windows with or without excel/word the screen randomly goes black for maybe 10-15 seconds, it always comes back and is fine.  It may go a couple hours before happening again or maybe 30 minutes.  Generally its just a PITA as I don't really game or have anything going critical that I could lose in that short time...still I would like to fix it.  I have updated all the drivers that I could find.

I never had the issue with the 32" Lenovo monitor I used before.  I also previously used the 38" Dell with my main PC and never had issues there either.

Would more Ram or faster SSD help?  Maybe different HDMI cable?  Any suggestion much appreciated.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 9, 2021)

I mean a ram upgrade would help but im not sure if it would solve your black screening issue. 

Update the graphics drivers and try a different HDMi cable. It being three years old is probably worth opening it up, giving it a clean and some fresh thermal paste.


----------



## Lei (Oct 10, 2021)

mrpickem said:


> I have an 8th gen Intel NUC8i5BEK i5-8259U with Intel Iris Plus 655 graphics onboard.
> It has 16 GB(2x8) DD4 19200 Ram(Corsair CMSX 16GX-4M2A2400C16)
> with 1TB NVME SSD - INTEL SSDPEKNW010T8
> It displays to a Dell U3818DW monitor at 3840x1600
> ...


Get a graphics card.
Your onboard vga uses your RAM, so if you buy a dedicated gpu, you free some ram. 
besides your beefy monitor needs more than onboard graphics. 

A gpu from a generation before or two should be priced fairly. 

contrary to your belief, web browsing and research streams can benefit well from a graphics card.
why you need more ram, what percentage is it currently being used?  

Oh wait, your i5-8259U is a laptop


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 10, 2021)

Lei said:


> Oh wait, your i5-8259U is a laptop


No, it's an Intel NUC system as denoted by the model number. However, the effect is the same, limited upgrade path.


mrpickem said:


> Any suggestion much appreciated.


With NUC system, your upgrade options are limited, but there is room for a little improvement. 32GB of RAM might help as long as it faster than what you have now. A 2TB or 4TB SATA SSD in addition to your 1TB NVMe drive would give you lots of storage space. But if you're looking to upgrade your CPU/GPU performance, It's time for a full system upgrade. Be ready to spend a bit of flow..


----------



## mrpickem (Oct 10, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I mean a ram upgrade would help but im not sure if it would solve your black screening issue.
> 
> Update the graphics drivers and try a different HDMi cable. It being three years old is probably worth opening it up, giving it a clean and some fresh thermal paste.



A big part of my issue seems to be in thew drivers.  I been running the update utility and it appears to work, but I'm still on old drivers.  So for some reason the drivers are not updating. 
 I'm still on 




The installer when ran again gave error  



Here's what was in the log if anyone wants to take a look


```
2021/10/10 09:26:36.311|INFO|Logging started on 2021/10/10 09:26:36.259 ||
2021/10/10 09:26:36.337|INFO|Installer version: 1.0.496.0 ||
2021/10/10 09:26:36.337|INFO|The application has been launched with the parameters: NULL ||
2021/10/10 09:26:36.337|INFO|Language of the user interface: [en-US]. ||
2021/10/10 09:26:36.337|INFO|Operating system specification: Microsoft Windows NT 10.0.22000.0 ||
2021/10/10 09:26:36.561|INFO|CPU base clock: 2304Mhz. ||
2021/10/10 09:26:36.561|INFO|Test Signing: OFF. ||
2021/10/10 09:26:36.561|INFO|Windows Media Player status: Installed ||
2021/10/10 09:26:36.761|INFO|Benchmark test result: 162.7698 milliseconds (0.1627698 sec). ||
2021/10/10 09:26:38.538|INFO|No Unknown PCI devices were found. ||
2021/10/10 09:26:38.538|INFO|

List of Graphics and Other Devices in Device Manager:{
  {
    Device detected: Intel(R) Iris(R) Plus Graphics 655
    Version: 27.20.100.8681
    Device Instance Path: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3EA5&SUBSYS_20748086&REV_01\3&11583659&0&10
    Device manufacturer: Intel Corporation
  }} ||
2021/10/10 09:26:40.032|INFO|

Found Graphics and Other devices with matching INF files:
{
  {
    Device
    {
      Device name: Intel(R) Iris(R) Plus Graphics 655
      Device instance path: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3EA5&SUBSYS_20748086&REV_01\3&11583659&0&10
      Device manufacturer: Intel Corporation
    }
    Matching Driver Store INF:
    {
      INF file path: "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\iigd_dch.inf"
      INF file version: "27.20.100.8681"
      Matching models entry for device: "Intel(R) Iris(R) Plus Graphics 655 = iCFL_w10_DS,PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3EA5&SUBSYS_20748086"
    }
    Matching Installer INF:
    {
      INF file path: "C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\11664338563BA6C20909D6CCEE54515D0580F57D\Graphics\iigd_dch.inf"
      INF file version: "30.0.100.9864"
      Matching models entry for device: "Intel(R) Iris(R) Plus Graphics 655 = iCFL_w10_DS,PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3EA5"
    }
  }
}
 ||
2021/10/10 09:26:40.032|INFO|No Unknown PCI devices were found. ||
2021/10/10 09:26:40.073|INFO|

Found Intel Audio and Other devices with installer matching INF files:
{
  {
    Device
    {
      Device name: Intel(R) Display Audio
      Device instance path: INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8086&DEV_280B&SUBSYS_80860101&REV_1000\4&37A31CA1&0&0201
      Device manufacturer: Intel(R) Corporation
    }
    Matching Driver Store INF:
    {
      INF file path: "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\intcdaud.inf_amd64_658abcf72ee536fa\intcdaud.inf"
      INF file version: "10.27.0.11"
      Matching models entry for device: "Intel(R) Display Audio = IntcAudModel,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8086&DEV_280B&SUBSYS_80860101,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8086&DEV_280B"
    }
    Matching Installer INF:
    {
      INF file path: "C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\11664338563BA6C20909D6CCEE54515D0580F57D\Graphics\DisplayAudio\10.27\IntcDAud.inf"
      INF file version: "10.27.0.10"
      Matching models entry for device: "Intel(R) Display Audio = IntcAudModel,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8086&DEV_280B&SUBSYS_80860101,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8086&DEV_280B"
    }
  }
}
 ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.860|INFO|Checking if any device needs reboot. ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.860|INFO|Checking if any device needs reboot has been successfully completed. ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.860|INFO|Checking how much space needs the specified .INF file. Path = C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\11664338563BA6C20909D6CCEE54515D0580F57D\Graphics\iigd_dch.inf ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.912|INFO|Checking how much disk space needs the specified .INF file has completed. ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.912|INFO|Checking the amount of free space on the system disk has begun. ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.917|INFO|Checking the amount of free space on the system drive was successful. ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.917|WARN|The specified devices don't need any additional space for installation. ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.917|INFO|Checking types of the driver for device. ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.917|INFO|Checking types of the driver has been successfully completed. ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.917|INFO|Checking legacy 4ID to DCH 2ID protection. ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.917|INFO|Checking legacy 4ID to DCH 2ID protection has been successfully completed ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.937|INFO|Checking files of the installed driver(path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\iigd_dch.inf") and device(name = "Intel(R) Iris(R) Plus Graphics 655)". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.937|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igdkmd64.sys". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.937|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\iglhxs64.vp". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.937|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igd10iumd64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.937|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igd11dxva64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.937|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igd12dxva64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.937|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igd12umd64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.950|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igdgmm64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.950|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igfxcmrt64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.950|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igfx11cmrt64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.950|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igdumdim64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.950|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igdail64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.950|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igd9dxva64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.950|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\iga64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.950|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igc64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.950|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\SPIRVDLL.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.950|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\UniversalAdapter64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.950|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\opencl-clang64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.950|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igdfcl64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.950|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igdmd64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.950|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igdml64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.950|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igdde64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.950|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igdinfo64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.950|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igdext64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.950|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igd10iumd32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.950|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igd11dxva32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.950|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igd12dxva32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.950|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igd12umd32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.950|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igdgmm32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.950|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igdumdim32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.950|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igdail32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.950|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igd9dxva32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.964|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igfxcmrt32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.964|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igfx11cmrt32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.964|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\iga32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.964|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igc32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.964|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\SPIRVDLL32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.964|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\UniversalAdapter32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.964|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\opencl-clang32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.964|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igdfcl32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.964|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igdmd32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.964|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igdml32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.964|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igdde32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.964|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igdinfo32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.964|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igdext32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.964|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\iglhxo64.vp". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.964|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\iglhxc64.vp". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.964|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\iglhxg64.vp". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.964|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\iglhxo64_dev.vp". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.964|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\iglhxc64_dev.vp". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.964|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\iglhxg64_dev.vp". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.964|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\iglhxa64.vp". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.964|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\iglhxa64.cpa". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.964|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\IntelCpHDCPSvc.exe". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.964|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\cp_resources.bin". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.964|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\ig9icd64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.964|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\ig9icd32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.964|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\OSSCOPYRIGHT". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.964|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igvk64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.980|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igvk64.json". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.980|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\VulkanRT-EULA.txt". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.980|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igvk32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.980|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igvk32.json". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.980|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\vulkan-1-64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.980|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\vulkaninfo-64.exe". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.980|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\vulkan-1-32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.980|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\vulkaninfo-32.exe". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.980|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\vulkan-1.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.980|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\vulkaninfo.exe". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.980|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\vulkan-1-999-0-0-0.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.980|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\vulkaninfo-1-999-0-0-0.exe". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.980|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\WINDOWS\System32\vulkan-1.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.980|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\WINDOWS\System32\vulkaninfo.exe". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.980|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\WINDOWS\System32\vulkan-1-999-0-0-0.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.980|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\WINDOWS\System32\vulkaninfo-1-999-0-0-0.exe". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.980|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\opencl-clang32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.980|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igdfcl32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.980|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\Intel_OpenCL_ICD32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.980|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igdrcl32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.980|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\opencl-clang64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.980|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igdfcl64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.980|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\Intel_OpenCL_ICD64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.980|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\ze_loader.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.980|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\ze_validation_layer.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.980|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\igdrcl64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.980|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\ze_intel_gpu64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.980|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\OpenCL.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.980|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\WINDOWS\System32\OpenCL.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.996|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\WINDOWS\System32\ze_loader.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.996|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\WINDOWS\System32\ze_validation_layer.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.996|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\libmfxhw32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.996|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\mfxplugin32_hw.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.996|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\WINDOWS\System32\libmfxhw64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.996|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfxplugin64_hw.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.996|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\WINDOWS\System32\intel_gfx_api-x64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.996|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\intel_gfx_api-x86.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.996|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\libmfxhw64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.996|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\mfxplugin64_hw.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.996|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\intel_gfx_api-x64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.996|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\libmfxhw32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.996|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\mfxplugin32_hw.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.996|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\intel_gfx_api-x86.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.996|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\mfx_mft_h264ve_32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.996|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\mfx_mft_mjpgvd_32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.996|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\mfx_mft_h265ve_32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.996|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\mfx_mft_vp9ve_32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.996|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\mfx_mft_encrypt_32.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.996|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\c_32.cpa". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.996|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\cpa_32.vp". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.996|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\dev_32.vp". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.996|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\he_32.vp". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.996|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\mj_32.vp". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.996|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\h265e_32.vp". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.996|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\vp9e_32.vp". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.996|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\mfx_mft_h264ve_64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.996|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\mfx_mft_mjpgvd_64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.996|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\mfx_mft_h265ve_64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:49.996|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\mfx_mft_vp9ve_64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:50.011|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\mfx_mft_encrypt_64.dll". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:50.011|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\c_64.cpa". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:50.011|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\cpa_64.vp". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:50.011|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\dev_64.vp". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:50.011|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\he_64.vp". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:50.011|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\mj_64.vp". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:50.011|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\h265e_64.vp". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:50.011|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\vp9e_64.vp". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:50.011|INFO|File exists. Path = "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_26993080a5dec4cf\IntelCpHeciSvc.exe". ||
2021/10/10 09:27:50.011|INFO|Checking files of the installed driver has been successfully completed. ||
2021/10/10 09:27:50.011|INFO|Checking drivers digital signature. ||
2021/10/10 09:27:50.011|INFO|Checking if installer drivers are older than installed. ||
2021/10/10 09:27:50.011|INFO|Checking extras digital signature protection. ||
2021/10/10 09:27:50.027|INFO|Checking if installer drivers are older than installed has been successfully completed. ||
2021/10/10 09:27:50.027|INFO|Checking extras digital signature protection has been successfully completed. ||
2021/10/10 09:27:50.121|INFO|Checking drivers digital signature protection has been successfully completed. ||
2021/10/10 09:27:50.121|INFO|Checking drivers digital signature. ||
2021/10/10 09:27:50.121|INFO|Checking extras digital signature protection. ||
2021/10/10 09:27:50.121|INFO|Checking if installer drivers are older than installed. ||
2021/10/10 09:27:50.121|INFO|Checking extras digital signature protection has been successfully completed. ||
2021/10/10 09:27:50.121|INFO|Checking if installer drivers are older than installed has been successfully completed. ||
2021/10/10 09:27:50.147|INFO|Checking drivers digital signature protection has been successfully completed. ||
2021/10/10 09:27:58.475|INFO|The graphics driver update has started... ||
2021/10/10 09:27:58.567|INFO|
List of the INF files after final selection:
    These files will be install:
        {
            InfFilePath: C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\11664338563BA6C20909D6CCEE54515D0580F57D\Graphics\iigd_dch.inf
        }
    
    These files will be uninstall:
        {
            InfFilePath: C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_85d87bcc880290a5\iigd_dch.inf
        }
     ||
2021/10/10 09:27:58.704|INFO|

[1/48]
Operation: Run the "C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Processor Graphics\uninstall\UninstallVulkanRT.exe" process
Operation conditions:
- [FAILED] The "C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\11664338563BA6C20909D6CCEE54515D0580F57D\Graphics\igdlh64.inf" file exists ||
2021/10/10 09:27:58.704|INFO|Skipping operation (operation conditions not satisfied). ||
2021/10/10 09:27:58.704|INFO|

[2/48]
Operation: Delete "SOFTWARE\Intel\GFX\Internal\AudioFix" registry key ||
2021/10/10 09:27:58.704|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:27:58.704|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:27:58.704|INFO|

[3/48]
Operation: Delete "SOFTWARE\Intel\GFX\Internal\AudioFix" registry key
Operation conditions:
- [PASSED] The operating system is 64-bit ||
2021/10/10 09:27:58.704|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:27:58.704|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:27:59.713|INFO|

[4/48]
Operation: Delete "Persistence" registry entry in HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
Operation conditions:
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nodrv" argument
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nogfxdrv" argument
- [PASSED] The "Gfx" driver is installed
- [PASSED] The operating system is 64-bit ||
2021/10/10 09:27:59.829|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:27:59.829|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:27:59.947|INFO|

[5/48]
Operation: Delete "Persistence" registry entry in HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
Operation conditions:
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nodrv" argument
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nogfxdrv" argument
- [PASSED] The "Gfx" driver is installed
- [FAILED] The operating system is 32-bit ||
2021/10/10 09:28:00.065|INFO|Skipping operation (operation conditions not satisfied). ||
2021/10/10 09:28:00.179|INFO|

[6/48]
Operation: Delete "Persistence" registry entry in HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
Operation conditions:
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nodrv" argument
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nogfxdrv" argument
- [PASSED] The "Gfx" driver is installed
- [FAILED] The operating system is 32-bit ||
2021/10/10 09:28:00.289|INFO|Skipping operation (operation conditions not satisfied). ||
2021/10/10 09:28:00.289|INFO|

[7/48]
Operation: Run the "C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Integrated Clock Controller Service\uninstall\installer.exe" process
Operation conditions:
- [FAILED] The "C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\11664338563BA6C20909D6CCEE54515D0580F57D\ICCS\SetupICCS.exe" file exists
- [PASSED] Operating system version condition: is greater or equal to 6.0 ||
2021/10/10 09:28:00.289|INFO|Skipping operation (operation conditions not satisfied). ||
2021/10/10 09:28:00.289|INFO|

[8/48]
Operation: Delete "SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Intel\MediaSDK\Dispatch" registry key
Operation conditions:
- [FAILED] installer is executed with the "UWD" argument
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "noUWDcleanup" argument
- [PASSED] The operating system is 64-bit ||
2021/10/10 09:28:00.289|INFO|Skipping operation (operation conditions not satisfied). ||
2021/10/10 09:28:00.293|INFO|

[9/48]
Operation: Delete "SOFTWARE\Intel\MediaSDK\Dispatch" registry key
Operation conditions:
- [FAILED] installer is executed with the "UWD" argument
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "noUWDcleanup" argument
- [PASSED] The operating system is 64-bit ||
2021/10/10 09:28:00.293|INFO|Skipping operation (operation conditions not satisfied). ||
2021/10/10 09:28:00.293|INFO|

[10/48]
Operation: Delete "SOFTWARE\Khronos\OpenCL\Vendors" registry key
Operation conditions:
- [FAILED] installer is executed with the "UWD" argument
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "noUWDcleanup" argument
- [PASSED] The operating system is 64-bit ||
2021/10/10 09:28:00.293|INFO|Skipping operation (operation conditions not satisfied). ||
2021/10/10 09:28:00.293|INFO|

[11/48]
Operation: Delete "SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Khronos\OpenCL\Vendors" registry key
Operation conditions:
- [FAILED] installer is executed with the "UWD" argument
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "noUWDcleanup" argument
- [PASSED] The operating system is 64-bit ||
2021/10/10 09:28:00.293|INFO|Skipping operation (operation conditions not satisfied). ||
2021/10/10 09:28:00.402|INFO|

[12/48]
Operation: Delete "SOFTWARE\Intel\IGDI" registry key
Operation conditions:
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nodrv" argument
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nogfxdrv" argument
- [PASSED] The "Gfx" driver is installed ||
2021/10/10 09:28:00.515|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:00.515|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:00.625|INFO|

[13/48]
Operation: Delete "SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\HDMI" registry key
Operation conditions:
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nodrv" argument
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nogfxdrv" argument
- [PASSED] The "Gfx" driver is installed
- [PASSED] The operating system is 64-bit ||
2021/10/10 09:28:00.736|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:00.736|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:00.854|INFO|

[14/48]
Operation: Delete "SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\HDMI" registry key
Operation conditions:
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nodrv" argument
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nogfxdrv" argument
- [PASSED] The "Gfx" driver is installed
- [FAILED] The operating system is 32-bit ||
2021/10/10 09:28:00.965|INFO|Skipping operation (operation conditions not satisfied). ||
2021/10/10 09:28:01.077|INFO|

[15/48]
Operation: Delete "C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver" folder
Operation conditions:
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nodrv" argument
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nogfxdrv" argument
- [PASSED] The "Gfx" driver is installed ||
2021/10/10 09:28:01.192|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:01.205|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:01.317|INFO|

[16/48]
Operation: Uninstalls the driver .inf files.
Operation conditions:
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nodrv" argument
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nogfxdrv" argument
- [PASSED] The "Gfx" driver is installed ||
2021/10/10 09:28:01.431|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:01.436|INFO|Uninstalling "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_85d87bcc880290a5\iigd_dch.inf". ||
2021/10/10 09:28:02.282|INFO|Successful uninstallation of "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iigd_dch.inf_amd64_85d87bcc880290a5\iigd_dch.inf". ||
2021/10/10 09:28:02.304|INFO|Installation was successful. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:02.429|INFO|

[17/48]
Operation: Delete "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\cui_dch.inf_amd64_b57dd282df3da3bb\igfxsrvc.exe" file
Operation conditions:
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nodrv" argument
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nogfxdrv" argument
- [PASSED] The "Gfx" driver is installed ||
2021/10/10 09:28:02.543|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:02.543|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:02.660|INFO|

[18/48]
Operation: Delete "System\CurrentControlSet\Services\ialm\Device1" registry key
Operation conditions:
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nodrv" argument
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nogfxdrv" argument
- [PASSED] The "Gfx" driver is installed ||
2021/10/10 09:28:02.775|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:02.780|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:02.891|INFO|

[19/48]
Operation: Delete "System\CurrentControlSet\Services\ialm\Device0" registry key
Operation conditions:
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nodrv" argument
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nogfxdrv" argument
- [PASSED] The "Gfx" driver is installed ||
2021/10/10 09:28:02.996|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:02.996|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:03.108|INFO|

[20/48]
Operation: Uninstalls the driver .inf files.
Operation conditions:
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nodrv" argument
- [FAILED] The "Hdmi" driver is installed ||
2021/10/10 09:28:03.218|INFO|Skipping operation (operation conditions not satisfied). ||
2021/10/10 09:28:03.329|INFO|

[21/48]
Operation: Delete "C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Processor Graphics\uninstall\x64" folder
Operation conditions:
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nodrv" argument
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nogfxdrv" argument
- [PASSED] The "Gfx" driver is installed
- [PASSED] The operating system is 64-bit ||
2021/10/10 09:28:03.443|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:03.452|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:03.566|INFO|

[22/48]
Operation: Delete "C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Processor Graphics\uninstall" folder
Operation conditions:
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nodrv" argument
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nogfxdrv" argument
- [PASSED] The "Gfx" driver is installed ||
2021/10/10 09:28:03.682|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:03.686|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:03.798|INFO|

[23/48]
Operation: Delete "C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Processor Graphics" folder
Operation conditions:
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nodrv" argument
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nogfxdrv" argument
- [PASSED] The "Gfx" driver is installed ||
2021/10/10 09:28:03.912|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:03.912|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:04.019|INFO|

[24/48]
Operation: Delete "C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Processor Graphics\Update Manager" folder
Operation conditions:
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nodrv" argument
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nogfxdrv" argument
- [PASSED] The "Gfx" driver is installed ||
2021/10/10 09:28:04.125|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:04.125|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:04.233|INFO|

[25/48]
Operation: Delete "DCHUVen" registry entry in HKLM\SYSTEM\currentcontrolset\services\igfx
Operation conditions:
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nodrv" argument
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nogfxdrv" argument
- [PASSED] The "Gfx" driver is installed
- [PASSED] The operating system is 64-bit ||
2021/10/10 09:28:04.343|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:04.343|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:04.458|INFO|

[26/48]
Operation: Delete "Persistence" registry entry in HKLM\SOFTWARE\Intel\Display
Operation conditions:
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nodrv" argument
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nogfxdrv" argument
- [PASSED] The "Gfx" driver is installed
- [PASSED] The operating system is 64-bit ||
2021/10/10 09:28:04.569|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:04.569|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:04.569|INFO|

[27/48]
Operation: Stops the "CPHS" service. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:04.569|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:04.642|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:04.642|INFO|

[28/48]
Operation: Stops the "cplspcon" service. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:04.642|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.530|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.530|INFO|

[29/48]
Operation: Remove the "CPHS" service. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.530|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.530|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.530|INFO|

[30/48]
Operation: Remove the "cplspcon" service. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.530|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.589|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.589|INFO|

[31/48]
Operation: Delete "C:\WINDOWS\system32\IntelCpHeciSvc.exe" file ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.589|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.589|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.589|INFO|

[32/48]
Operation: Delete "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\cui_dch.inf_amd64_b57dd282df3da3bb\IntelCpHDCPSvc.exe" file ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.589|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.589|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.589|INFO|

[33/48]
Operation: Delete "C:\WINDOWS\system32\iglhcp64.dll" file
Operation conditions:
- [PASSED] The operating system is 64-bit ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.589|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.589|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.589|INFO|

[34/48]
Operation: Delete "C:\WINDOWS\system32\iglhcp32.dll" file ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.589|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.589|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.589|INFO|

[35/48]
Operation: Delete "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\cui_dch.inf_amd64_b57dd282df3da3bb\cp_resources.bin" file ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.589|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.589|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.589|INFO|

[36/48]
Operation: Delete "C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Processor Graphics\IRDSDK\IRDSDK.dll" file ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.589|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.589|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.589|INFO|

[37/48]
Operation: Stop the "C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\11664338563BA6C20909D6CCEE54515D0580F57D\ICCS\SetupICCS.exe" process ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.589|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.589|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.589|INFO|

[38/48]
Operation: Delete "C:\Program Files\Intel\Media Resource\igd11dxva32.dll" file ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.589|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.832|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.832|INFO|

[39/48]
Operation: Delete "C:\Program Files\Intel\Media Resource\media_cp.man" file ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.832|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.832|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.832|INFO|

[40/48]
Operation: Delete "C:\Program Files\Intel\Media" file ||
2021/10/10 09:28:06.832|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.107|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.107|INFO|

[41/48]
Operation: Delete "SystemDirectory" registry entry in HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\ialm\Device0 ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.107|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.107|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.107|INFO|

[42/48]
Operation: Delete "SystemDirectory" registry entry in HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Windows ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.107|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.107|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.107|INFO|

[43/48]
Operation: Delete "SystemDirectory" registry entry in HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\ialm\Device1 ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.107|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.107|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.107|INFO|

[44/48]
Operation: Stop the "C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Processor Graphics\uninstall\UninstallVulkanRT.exe" process ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.107|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.107|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.107|INFO|

[45/48]
Operation: Delete "AudioSwitchUpgrade" registry entry in HKLM\SOFTWARE\Intel\GFX\Internal\AudioFix ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.107|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.107|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.107|INFO|

[46/48]
Operation: Delete "AudioSwitchUpgrade" registry entry in HKLM\SOFTWARE\Intel\GFX\Internal\AudioFix ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.107|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.107|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.107|INFO|

[47/48]
Operation: Delete "DisplayName" registry entry in HKLM\SOFTWARE\Dell\ManageableUpdatePackage\Intel ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.107|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.107|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.107|INFO|

[48/48]
Operation: Delete "GraphicsVersion" registry entry in HKLM\SOFTWARE\Dell\ManageableUpdatePackage\Intel ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.107|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.107|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.122|INFO|All driver operations succeeded. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.267|INFO|Checking if any device needs reboot. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.267|INFO|Checking if any device needs reboot has been successfully completed. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.267|INFO|

[1/18]
Operation: Create "DisplayName" registry entry in "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Dell\ManageableUpdatePackage\Intel"
Operation conditions:
- [FAILED] The "C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\11664338563BA6C20909D6CCEE54515D0580F57D\mup.xml" file exists ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.267|INFO|Skipping operation (operation conditions not satisfied). ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.267|INFO|

[2/18]
Operation: Create "GraphicsVersion" registry entry in "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Dell\ManageableUpdatePackage\Intel"
Operation conditions:
- [FAILED] The "C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\11664338563BA6C20909D6CCEE54515D0580F57D\mup.xml" file exists ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.267|INFO|Skipping operation (operation conditions not satisfied). ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.267|INFO|

[3/18]
Operation: Create "AudioSwitchUpgrade" registry entry in "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Intel\GFX\Internal\AudioFix"
Operation conditions:
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nodrv" argument
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nogfxdrv" argument ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.267|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.283|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.283|INFO|

[4/18]
Operation: Create "AudioSwitchUpgrade" registry entry in "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Intel\GFX\Internal\AudioFix"
Operation conditions:
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nodrv" argument
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nogfxdrv" argument
- [PASSED] The operating system is 64-bit ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.283|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.283|INFO|The operation was executed successfully. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.410|INFO|

[5/18]
Operation: Decompress "C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\11664338563BA6C20909D6CCEE54515D0580F57D\Media\Media.cab" file to "C:\WINDOWS\Media"
Operation conditions:
- [FAILED] Operating system version condition: is equal to 6.0
- [FAILED] The "C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\11664338563BA6C20909D6CCEE54515D0580F57D\Media\Media.cab" file exists
- [PASSED] The "HdAudio" driver is installed ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.410|INFO|Skipping operation (operation conditions not satisfied). ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.520|INFO|

[6/18]
Operation: Installs the driver .inf files.
Operation conditions:
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nodrv" argument
- [FAILED] The "Hdmi" driver is installed ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.633|INFO|Skipping operation (operation conditions not satisfied). ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.633|INFO|

[7/18]
Operation: Installs the driver .inf files.
Operation conditions:
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nodrv" argument
- [PASSED] installer is executed without the "nogfxdrv" argument ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.633|INFO|All operation conditions are satisfied. Running operation. ||
2021/10/10 09:28:07.638|INFO|Installing "C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\11664338563BA6C20909D6CCEE54515D0580F57D\Graphics\iigd_dch.inf". ||
2021/10/10 09:30:29.148|ERROR|System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception (259): No more data is available. ||
2021/10/10 09:30:29.328|ERROR|Problems with installation of "C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\11664338563BA6C20909D6CCEE54515D0580F57D\Graphics\iigd_dch.inf". ||
2021/10/10 09:30:29.328|ERROR|Something went wrong during driver installation. Details: No more data is available.. ||
2021/10/10 09:30:29.328|ERROR|Aborting operation. (last operation fatal failed) ||
2021/10/10 09:30:29.328|INFO|Reversing executed operations: ||
2021/10/10 09:30:29.328|INFO|

[7/18]
Reverse operation: Installer.Core.Managers.DeviceOperation.OperationTypes.Driver.RollbackInfOperation ||
2021/10/10 09:30:29.328|INFO|Rolling back "Intel(R) Iris(R) Plus Graphics 655".Device instance path = "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3EA5&SUBSYS_20748086&REV_01\3&11583659&0&10". ||
2021/10/10 09:30:29.343|ERROR|System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception (259): No more data is available. ||
2021/10/10 09:30:29.386|ERROR|Problems with rollback of device: "Intel(R) Iris(R) Plus Graphics 655". ||
2021/10/10 09:30:29.392|INFO|

[4/18]
Reverse operation: Installer.Core.Managers.DeviceOperation.OperationTypes.Registry.DeleteRegistryEntryOperation ||
2021/10/10 09:30:29.392|INFO|

[3/18]
Reverse operation: Installer.Core.Managers.DeviceOperation.OperationTypes.Registry.DeleteRegistryEntryOperation ||
2021/10/10 09:30:29.428|ERROR|The graphics driver installation (normal) has failed. ||
2021/10/10 09:30:29.439|WARN|The specified winApiErrorCode = 259 is not supported. ||
```

While newest drivers are at least 7 updates later at 30.** 

I guess I will try a clean driver install from here and if that dont work I will continue looking for a way to get the drivers up to date.  I will also be on the lookout for a decent deal on faster RAM 32GB (2x16)


----------



## claes (Oct 10, 2021)

I’m not saying more RAM is bad but, if I were you, I’d focus on the driver issue. RAM is always good but do you need it? If you can afford it then by all means, but even large Excel files probably aren’t causing the issue. Maybe I’m wrong, but it seems like all of that’s going into the paging file on your SSD. Definitely an upgrade but unless your research is CPU intensive I doubt there’ll be much benefit when compared to the cost.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 10, 2021)

mrpickem said:


> A big part of my issue seems to be in thew drivers.  I been running the update utility and it appears to work, but I'm still on old drivers.  So for some reason the drivers are not updating.
> I'm still on View attachment 220218
> 
> The installer when ran again gave error  View attachment 220220
> ...


What benefit is there to upgrading igp drivers?

None


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 10, 2021)

I have a similar issue repeatedly over the last few months and that's down to damage on the hdmi cable, mine are 10m in length and a slight bit of force (even a kink or really tight radius) seems to cripple the whole cable.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 10, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I have a similar issue repeatedly over the last few months and that's down to damage on the hdmi cable, mine are 10m in length and a slight bit of force (even a kink or really tight radius) seems to cripple the whole cable.


I hate hdmi for how weak sauce the cables are, dp have a means of being secured.


----------



## mrpickem (Oct 10, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I have a similar issue repeatedly over the last few months and that's down to damage on the hdmi cable, mine are 10m in length and a slight bit of force (even a kink or really tight





ThaiTaffy said:


> radius) seems to cripple the whole cable.



I have a few extra cables and will try a couple later today



claes said:


> I’m not saying more RAM is bad but, if I were you, I’d focus on the driver issue. RAM is always good but do you need it? If you can afford it then by all means, but even large Excel files probably aren’t causing the issue. Maybe I’m wrong, but it seems like all of that’s going into the paging file on your SSD. Definitely an upgrade but unless your research is CPU intensive I doubt there’ll be much benefit when compared to the cost.



I'm gonna address the driver issue first, well I'll try a different HDMI cable first but still I need to bring the drivers current.  But eventually I will add the ram as it may help a bit in certain scenarios


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 10, 2021)

mrpickem said:


> I'm gonna address the driver issue first, well I'll try a different HDMI cable


According to the log you supplied above, there are unknown devices in the hardware profile beyond the IGP. Have you installed the chipset drivers first?








						Intel | Data Center Solutions, IoT, and PC Innovation
					

Intel's innovation in cloud computing, data center, Internet of Things, and PC solutions is powering the smart and connected digital world we live in.




					www.intel.com
				



Try those and then try the following IGP driver;








						Intel | Data Center Solutions, IoT, and PC Innovation
					

Intel's innovation in cloud computing, data center, Internet of Things, and PC solutions is powering the smart and connected digital world we live in.




					www.intel.com
				




It's important to install chipset drivers first then everything else. Do NOT rely on Windows update as it tends to screw things up.

FYI, if you're seeing the boot screen and then have issues when you get into the Windows desktop, the HDMI cable is not your problem.


----------



## mrpickem (Oct 10, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> According to the log you supplied above, there are unknown devices in the hardware profile beyond the IGP. Have you installed the chipset drivers first?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.  I had just came across update for "HDMI Firmware Update Tool" and I installed that.  Once that was installed I ran the graphic driver utility and it completed the update without error.  So far I have not noticed that the issue is still happening.  I do notice the screen seems to flicker slightly when moving windows.  Refresh rate for this monitor is 60Hz but under advanced display settings the only options are 59.93, 59.99, 30 & 29.97.  It was on 59.93 so I changed it to 59.99Hz since thats closest to 60.

I did try 2 other HDMI cables I had and there was no difference between the 3 cables.  I see very minimal flicker after everything but it has not went black yet in 30 minutes or so.  I will just monitor it I suppose.  

After I had done everything else I mentioned I then seen your post about chipset software, so I ran it.  It did nothing noticeable but did run with error and said complete.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 11, 2021)

Maybe it's windows 11.


----------



## mrpickem (Oct 11, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> Maybe it's windows 11.



Definitely a possibility since the issue never surfaced until I switched to 11.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 11, 2021)

mrpickem said:


> Definitely a possibility since the issue never surfaced until I switched to 11.


bingo...you solved the issue. Go back to win 10

Me personally, I wouldnt switch to win 11 for another year until they use bug stray, kills the bugs, fix the bugs.


----------



## mrpickem (Oct 12, 2021)

So a day later and at least a few hours usage.  It seems like the "black out" issue is now corrected after the HDMI / driver updates.  I still get minor flicker but it's not that bad.  I would rather not have it but I can live with it.  I will keep my eye out for a good deal on 32GB kit of some decent ram.  Otherwise I'm very limited on upgrades for this PC.  Thanks for all the input from everyone.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 12, 2021)

mrpickem said:


> So a day later and at least a few hours usage.  It seems like the "black out" issue is now corrected after the HDMI / driver updates.  I still get minor flicker but it's not that bad.  I would rather not have it but I can live with it.  I will keep my eye out for a good deal on 32GB kit of some decent ram.  Otherwise I'm very limited on upgrades for this PC.  Thanks for all the input from everyone.


If you really want to get better performance out of it, remember that the IGP shares system RAM. So the faster the RAM the better. If you got a kit of DDR4-3200 you would give that system a solid and noticeable boost from the DDR4-2400 you have now. Examples below.
Team Elite, 16GB & 32GB








						Team Elite 16GB (2 x 8GB) 260-Pin DDR4 SO-DIMM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Laptop Memory Model TED416G3200C22DC-S01 - Newegg.com
					

Buy Team Elite 16GB (2 x 8GB) 260-Pin DDR4 SO-DIMM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Laptop Memory Model TED416G3200C22DC-S01 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				











						Team Elite 32GB (2 x 16GB) 260-Pin DDR4 SO-DIMM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Laptop Memory Model TED432G3200C22DC-S01 - Newegg.com
					

Buy Team Elite 32GB (2 x 16GB) 260-Pin DDR4 SO-DIMM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Laptop Memory Model TED432G3200C22DC-S01 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




Crutial kits with tighter timings, 16GB & 32GB








						Crucial Ballistix 2666 MHz DDR4 DRAM Laptop Gaming Memory Kit 16GB (8GBx2) CL16 BL2K8G26C16S4B - Newegg.com
					

Buy Crucial Ballistix 2666 MHz DDR4 DRAM Laptop Gaming Memory Kit 16GB (8GBx2) CL16 BL2K8G26C16S4B with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				











						Crucial Ballistix 2666 MHz DDR4 DRAM Laptop Gaming Memory Kit 16GB (8GBx2) CL16 BL2K8G26C16S4B - Newegg.com
					

Buy Crucial Ballistix 2666 MHz DDR4 DRAM Laptop Gaming Memory Kit 16GB (8GBx2) CL16 BL2K8G26C16S4B with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




These would help you get the most out of your setup without breaking the bank..


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 12, 2021)

mrpickem said:


> So a day later and at least a few hours usage.  It seems like the "black out" issue is now corrected after the HDMI / driver updates.  I still get minor flicker but it's not that bad.  I would rather not have it but I can live with it.  I will keep my eye out for a good deal on 32GB kit of some decent ram.  Otherwise I'm very limited on upgrades for this PC.  Thanks for all the input from everyone.


Good that they fixed it.


----------



## mrpickem (Oct 12, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> If you really want to get better performance out of it, remember that the IGP shares system RAM. So the faster the RAM the better. If you got a kit of DDR4-3200 you would give that system a solid and noticeable boost from the DDR4-2400 you have now. Examples below.
> Team Elite, 16GB & 32GB
> 
> 
> ...



Everything I read on my NUC suggests it only supports up to 2400Mhz RAM speed, so would faster RAM really help?  Maybe better timings or just more RAM may, but I'm not sure.

Intel® NUC Kit NUC8i5BEK and NUC8i5BEH - Technical Specifications​

Processor• Intel® Core™ i5-8259U processor (2.3 GHz - 3.8 GHz, Quad Core,6 MB Cache, 28W TDP)Graphics• Iris® Plus Graphics 655
• HDMI* 2.0a port with 4K at 60 Hz
• USB Type-C port with DisplayPort* 1.2System Memory• Two DDR4 SO-DIMM sockets (*up to 32 GB, 2400 MHz*), 1.2VIntel® Optane™ Memory• Room for up to 32 GB in an M.2 slot (Intel® NUC8i5BEH only)Storage Capabilities*NUC8i5BEK*
• Micro SDXC slot with UHS-I support on the side
• One M.2 connector supporting 22x42 or 22x80 M.2 SSD

*NUC8i5BEH*
• Micro SDXC slot with UHS-I support on the side
• One M.2 connector supporting 22x42 or 22x80 M.2 SSD
• One SATA3 port for connection to 2.5" HDD or SSD (up to 9.5 mm thickness)


If it would make a difference I would buy the 32GB Crucial kit you mentioned in a heartbeat as they have is sale priced today for only $106 (50 off) - link


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 12, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> If you really want to get better performance out of it, remember that the IGP shares system RAM. So the faster the RAM the better. If you got a kit of DDR4-3200 you would give that system a solid and noticeable boost from the DDR4-2400 you have now. Examples below.
> Team Elite, 16GB & 32GB
> 
> 
> ...


It doenst really work for mobile computers. Ram speeds are locked to what ever supported speed of the processor unless the bios supports XMP which most dont have.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 12, 2021)

mrpickem said:


> Everything I read on my NUC suggests it only supports up to 2400Mhz RAM speed, so would faster RAM really help? Maybe better timings or just more RAM may, but I'm not sure.


I've seen NUC models that have RAM speed configurations in the BIOS. Not sure about yours specifically, but there's a fair chance of it. Have you gone looking in the BIOS for RAM settings?



yotano211 said:


> It doenst really work for mobile computers. Ram speeds are locked to what ever supported speed of the processor unless the bios supports XMP which most dont have.


Not true at all.


----------



## mrpickem (Oct 12, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I've seen NUC models that have RAM speed configurations in the BIOS. Not sure about yours specifically, but there's a fair chance of it. Have you gone looking in the BIOS for RAM settings?



I poked around a bit in the BIOS and found this menu, it didn't appear the values were adjustable as I tried, but maybe because RAM is maxed already.





....................................................
Edit: 2nd post but I guess it puts them together when back to back 

DAMN, guess I spoke too soon.  With only 3 windows open and 14 total tabs, the screen went black when I cancel out of a form page. :/

Memory doesn't appear to be a problem, but I only opened task manager after the black screen


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 12, 2021)

mrpickem said:


> I poked around a bit in the BIOS and found this menu, it didn't appear the values were adjustable as I tried, but maybe because RAM is maxed already.
> 
> View attachment 220453
> 
> ...


Can you change the ratio of the ram. It will increase the speed of the ram.


----------



## mrpickem (Oct 12, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> Can you change the ratio of the ram. It will increase the speed of the ram.



If you mean Command Rate, no.  Otherwise I did not see ratio setting


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 12, 2021)

mrpickem said:


> If you mean Command Rate, no.  Otherwise I did not see ratio setting


He meant the Memory Multiplier that is highlighted in the photo you posted. That is the screen I was talking about eariler to adjust speed. Stick in faster RAM and you can make adjustments. So you can use DDR4-3200.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 12, 2021)

mrpickem said:


> If you mean Command Rate, no.  Otherwise I did not see ratio setting


maybe play with the memory timings


----------



## mrpickem (Oct 14, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> maybe play with the memory timings



Well for better or worse I'll play around with it when I get the 32GB kit I ordered yesterday when it was only $106.  It's only money...plus  It's from Amazon so most everything they have is on liberal holiday return policy through Jan 31 anyways


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 15, 2021)

mrpickem said:


> Well for better or worse I'll play around with it when I get the 32GB kit I ordered yesterday when it was only $106. It's only money...plus It's from Amazon so most everything they have is on liberal holiday return policy through Jan 31 anyways


Nice kit! Good price too! Chime in and let us know how things go.


----------



## mrpickem (Oct 16, 2021)

I received my RAM kit today and threw it in the NUC.  I blew the NUC out and cleaned it a bit although it seemed fairly clean from what I could tell.  I was unable to adjust any of the RAM multipliers or timings in the BIOS and therefore it is running at 2400 MHz.  I did notice there is one BIOS revision from June this year which is newer than what I'm running, so I will flash that tomorrow.  I doubt  it changes anything pertaining to RAM speed.

Quick observations after rebooted with 32GB RAM.  I still see minor flicker which is a bit annoying.  I have not noticed the black screen so far. 

Unfortunately there is very little I can do to make this NUC process video any better as far as I can tell.  I suppose I'll test this memory for a few days and likely return it to Amazon.  I think the resolution I'm pushing on this 38" monitor, even at 60 Hz is just a little much for the NUC.  So what I may do is just switch back to my 32" monitor as there was no problem before when using that display. 

Thanks to everyone for suggestions / advice and do have a great weekend.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 16, 2021)

What are the resolutions of the two monitors?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 16, 2021)

mrpickem said:


> I was unable to adjust any of the RAM multipliers or timings in the BIOS and therefore it is running at 2400 MHz.


Damn. Well here's the upside, at that lower speed the faster timings listed in the SPD will be in effect. So even though the RAM is not running at a faster clock speen it will be running at faster timings and thus still providing a performance improvement. You can test this by running CPUZ and looking at the memory spec read outs.



mrpickem said:


> I did notice there is one BIOS revision from June this year which is newer than what I'm running, so I will flash that tomorrow. I doubt it changes anything pertaining to RAM speed.


Maybe, but given that you're having glitches it might be a good idea to do it just to see if it resolves the problems you're having.



mrpickem said:


> Quick observations after rebooted with 32GB RAM. I still see minor flicker which is a bit annoying. I have not noticed the black screen so far.


That's always a good sign!



mrpickem said:


> I suppose I'll test this memory for a few days and likely return it to Amazon.


No, keep it. You'll still get batter performance and you'll never have RAM issues with 32GB.


----------



## mrpickem (Oct 16, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> What are the resolutions of the two monitors?




*32" 2560x1440*
*38" 3840x1600*

Both of these resolutions work very well for me as they display larger text for my older eyes.  The smaller monitor actually has slightly larger text, but for me the 38" is the sweet spot allowing much more room to compare windows side by side.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 16, 2021)

Your HDMI cable is 4K@60Hz rated?

Flickering only when overclocking the RAM?


----------



## mrpickem (Oct 16, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Your HDMI cable is 4K@60Hz rated?


Yes, certified monoprice 4K@60Hz and I also tried 3 different ones



Andy Shiekh said:


> Flickering only when overclocking the RAM?



Unfortunately there is no way to overclock in the NUC BIOS


----------



## mrpickem (Oct 18, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> No, keep it. You'll still get batter performance and you'll never have RAM issues with 32GB.


I will indeed keep the extra RAM.



Andy Shiekh said:


> Flickering only when overclocking the RAM?



I finally corrected the problem.  It was really quite simple as I asked on reddit.com/r/intelnuc and someone suggested DisplayPort.  I wasn't aware your can also send DisplayPort signal over USB-C when your monitor supports such.  My Dell being a higher end monitor did support it and had an included cable which was good because I tried 2 other USB-C cables which did not work before I found the included cable.  Don't know why the others didn't work except they maybe were just low quality charging cables?  Anyways with the Dell cable the display is perfectly flicker free and I haven't seen a black screen in nearly 2 days although I just added the USB-C cable a few hours ago.  Problem solved.

I was however using a USB-C hub for additional storage and ports, so I would prefer to retain that flexibility.

So any ideas why the HDMI signal was not up to par?  Maybe a better quality cable would work?   Overall I would much prefer to have the display flicker free and I'm very happy about that.  But optimally I would prefer having the hub available...maybe a hub with USB-C video pass thru?

This is all it took to solve my problem!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 19, 2021)

mrpickem said:


> maybe a hub with USB-C video pass thru?


That might work!


----------

